# 5dp3tr - feel pregnant but don't dare test yet



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there,

Ive been reading these forums and they've been a life saver as I wait out this two weeks. I have had low level cramps since the transfer, culminating in a stabbing pain in my right hand side for my entire commute home this aft (an hour or so). Then my bbs started tingling and aching properly and I got into bed and slept for 2 hours. Just got up now and simply have to ask you ladies what you think: could this all be phsychosomatic? Can I test yet and put myself out of my misery?

Thank you all for your wit and wisdom over these last few days, and lots of baby dust to you all!

Tigercat
5dp3dt last Sunday - 2 embies


----------



## springsunshine (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi

Good luck hun. The symptoms certainly sound pregnant related, but could also be the IVF drugs. However, i tested 5dp3dt and got a BFP. When is OTD? I always tested early, but some people don't agree with that at all. 

x x x x x


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

I know right!? 

I have a little boy (he's 8 though so ages since I was last pregnant) and I recognise some signs (like the sore tingly bb thing!)  but I was totally convinced that I was pregnant when I had IUI a couple years ago. So worried that I am talking myself into things, especially as like you say, progesterone might affecting things.

I tested yesterday (bfn) but even I realise that was too early! But todayis the day where I'm like, come on, this must be it... Desperately hope so anyway  

Erm this is going to sound silly but what is otd? I am very new to all this!

Thanks so much for answering btw

Xxx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi tigercat,

OTD is your official testing date.

Good luck, hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah ok, thank you 

I did embryo transfer on Sunday, so next Friday is when I should test right?

I did test just now: bfn  

Serves me right for trying to force the issue I guess...

Thank you also for good wishes 

Xxx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah don't worry Hun, there's still plenty of time. It really is still too early xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

DON'T TORMENT YOURSELF REMAIN PUPO AS LONG AS POSSIBLE


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

You are all absolutely right...

Thank you for the wise advice, I will wait, properly his time, sore bbs or not.



Xxx


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

This is absolute torture! I tested today (7dp3dt) and BFN  

I feel pregnant, every symptom is there but I feel like I might have to confront the reality that I not.

And that's weird, like I can't even trust my body, like it's tricking me in this cruel way.

Sorry for the drama, I am just so desperate for some sort of confirmation of what I'm feeling physically. 

Thanks for taking time to read, hope all 2ww ladies aren't feeling as frustrated as me...

Tiger at


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tigercat, 

I'm finding this 2ww really frustrating. I'm 8dpo so can't really test till Sunday. It's even worse as I had really bad pains on Saturday (6dpo) and then yesterday I've had a pale pinky colour when I wipe so I've got my hopes up that its implantation.

I would give yourself a break from poas for a few days Hun xx


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Carly82

I should really test until at least 9dp3dt - no hormones I blood until then. But I still have and so gutting when it comes back bfn. Why i am I torturing myself like this?

You sound like you are doing very well - may those embies implant deeply and happily, resulting in a Bfp for you Sunday...  

Btw I have a q: I had my transfer on Sunday, does that mean my testing date is exactly two weeks later, ie this Sunday, or is it earlier? I have read so many blogs and forums chats that I've lost track of things...


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you Hun, I hope so  

I could be wrong as I haven't had ivf yet but I think if it was a 3dt then you can test  10 or 11 days after. Hopefully someone will be able to give you a definite answer.

Keep thinking positive thoughts   xx


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

You are so lovely, thank you.

Will bite the bullet and wait 3 more days, resisting temptation to poas!

Keep me posted on you are doing, wishing lots of baby dust (see how I'm getting into the swing of things!)



Xxx


----------



## jowels15 (May 23, 2012)

Tiger cat I'm also finding it very tough this cycle in this 2ww.i was told to wait until af due so I'm trying to do so.cant switch off from it,I too feel different,tired and have twinge in left side for last 2 weeks.dont want to get hopes up though. Try to keep busy if u can I know easier said than done!keep positive hun


----------



## Tigercat (Jun 14, 2013)

10dp3dt and I am pretty sure it's all over. I feel so premenstrual! So all the bad stuff, but without the promise of a child at the end of it to make it all bearable. So draining and painful.

I have actually run out of pt and don't want my husband buying any more expensive ones. I'll go to boots tomorrow to get some cheapie ones to confirm what I already know.

The thing is, I am not infertile, my husband is. I am doing ivf because he can't produce sperm. Ivf is a miracle - reading all these blogs where women have children after years and years of trying is amazing. It's opened my eyes. Just wish it wasn't so hard.

Rant over.

Baby dust to all

Xxx


----------



## tash_rogers81 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Carly
I had my ET on Sunday on day 3 and was told my
OTD was in day 13 which is 29/6 - not this Saturday next Saturday. 

Hope this helps x


----------

